

Initial success in biologically extending human vision into the near infrared - czottmann
https://experiment.com/u/aAcR2Q

======
gus_massa
Well, the data is very noisy. The main problem is that this data doesn't have
a before/after comparison. Is the 850nm light visible now or it was always
visible???

It's also very difficult to make a fair comparison. The room must be the same,
the light sources must be the same (a new coffeepot with a small led can ruin
the experiment, removing a coffeepot because it has recently broken can ruin
the experiment).

For a preliminary experiment, the before-after comparison is enough. For a
serious experiment you need many voluntaries, compare the before-after signals
of them all at the same time in the same experimental conditions, and double
blind testing.

There is a small possibility that they are measuring "excitement" instead of
light. The subject hears that they are now going to test with very near
infrared light. He got exited. They measure that. Perhaps the flash makes a
slight sound, perhaps the light operator makes a slight sound. (Perhaps the
850nm flash makes a sound that the other flashes don't make?)

------
czottmann
Here's the frontpage of their experiment:
[https://experiment.com/projects/can-we-biologically-
extend-t...](https://experiment.com/projects/can-we-biologically-extend-the-
range-of-human-vision-into-the-near-infrared)

Fascinating project. I absolutely love what the democratization of
experimental science is making possible.

